# 21 :9 Monitor Kaufberatung



## Klinkback (31. Mai 2015)

Serv 

ich will mir einen 21:9 Monitor zu legen für Gaming was her habensoll

27 Zoll
Full HD (kein 4K )
IPS Panel
MS: < 5 ms 
DisplayPort, HDMI
Wandhalterung möglichkeiten 


habe welche von LG 

LG 29EB73-P 

Link: LG 29EB73-P

LG 29ub55-b

Link: LG 29UB55

LG 29ea73-p

Link: LG 29EA73-P

LG 29ea93-p

Link: LG 29EA93-P

LG hat eine Riesenauswahl nur die Unterschiede sind nicht immer ganz klar
oder vielleicht gibt es etwas besseres  
welcher macht an meisten sinn !?!
lg


----------



## PcJuenger (31. Mai 2015)

Bissle Kauderwelsch was du da schreibst


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2015)

Wie wäre es mit dem 29UM55-P ? Der ist an sich der günstigste, auf den das zutrifft, und scheint auch sehr gut zu sein - hier kannste Meinungen lesen: LG 29UM55-P.AEU 73,7 cm LED-Monitor mattschwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------

